# How long should a Silvia last for?



## Jacko112

I'm looking at buying myself a Silvia V4 just after xmas as my FF X1 is dying after 10 years faithful service. I've heard and read that the Silvia is one of the durable machines around (I only ever drink espresso) - how long do people normally get out of the machines providing you look after them?

I've considered buying used but the attractions of the new boiler element on the V4 is swaying me towards new.

Any advice or other recommendations that I should consider, apart from the grinder bit?


----------



## ronsil

My Silvia kept going for 9+ years until sold. Sturdy beasts as long as they are well looked after.

Nowadays a bit overpriced bearing in mind the competition


----------



## Fevmeister

5.256 years


----------



## oursus

Fevmeister said:


> 5.256 years


5.257 for the V3


----------



## oursus

Sensibly speaking, the construction is stainless & steel, check the frame for rust, the things are like land rovers, intended as a demo machine for dealers & built with commercial components in part, all of it is replaceable, more so than cheaper ABS built units.


----------



## Jumbo Ratty

I would imagine it would depend on usage and maintenance.

If a neanderthal owned one in a hard water area and never descaled it and used it to make 8 milky beverages a day = - 25% of its lifespan

as opposed to someone in a soft water area / bottled water/ filtered water user who used it to only make 4 espressos a day and regularly descaled and backflushed = + 75% of its life span.

using this simply and infallible equation I can provide the answer

5.256 - 25% = 3.942 years

5.256 + 75% = 9.198 years


----------



## Mrboots2u

ronsil said:


> Nowadays a bit overpriced bearing in mind the competition


As per above Save up , buy something easier to use . Not that makes you guess the temp . Plenty of decent second hand stuff within reach of a new Silvia. Does the op you have a grinder


----------



## Jumbo Ratty

Jacko112 said:


> Any advice or other recommendations that I should consider,* apart from the grinder bit?*





Mrboots2u said:


> Does the op you have a grinder


Didnt you read the opening statement or just chose to ignore it?


----------



## Mrboots2u

Doesn't say if he has one does it ....if he hasn't got one a Silvia will suk no matter what


----------



## froggystyle

Mrboots2u said:


> Doesn't say if he has one does it ....if he hasn't got one a Silvia will suk no matter what


He might have one of those cool blade ones, have heard about them...


----------



## Jacko112

Thanks Guys,

No grinder yet but was looking at getting a Rocky which seems to come recommended on here.

The machine itself will only get used for a couple of espresso's per day, maybe a couple more at the weekends.

So if the Silvia is a tricky machine to use without a PID, what should I be looking at for similar money?


----------



## Daren

You can do better than a Rocky (I speak from experience). A 2nd hand Mazzer Superjolly is a big noticeable step up for not much more money


----------



## Jacko112

Thanks Darren I'll keep an eye out for a 2nd hand Mazzer on the forum.

Just secured a 6mth old Silvia via fleabay - picking it up Friday, can't wait!


----------



## Jumbo Ratty

Im glad youve got your self a silvia and hope you enjoy using it.

Just watch the height of some of these grinders, they can be quite big. OK if you've got an area without cupboards above.


----------



## Daren

Most will fit under standard height cupboards with a lens hood hopper


----------



## Jumbo Ratty

Daren said:


> Most will fit under standard height cupboards with a lens hood hopper


Can you say what standard height cupboards are ?, and the height of a super jolly with lens hood ?

Ive looked and I cant find a decisive answer for the cupboards as it seems to depend on what size tiles have been used and if the installer didnt want to cut them or not.

My cupboards are 43cm above the worktop and then have lights underneath all of them hidden by some fancy wooden trim (dresser moulding?)5cm deep.

Total gap 38cm

all professionally installed to what I would assume to be a standard height otherwise an average height woman would struggle to reach things on the top shelf.

Also, if you use a lens hood hopper do you need a weight on top of the beans to stop them popcorning?


----------



## dancing james

Mine is ten years old but I am looking to retire her.


----------



## bupkis

ronsil said:


> My Silvia kept going for 9+ years until sold. Sturdy beasts as long as they are well looked after.
> 
> Nowadays a bit overpriced bearing in mind the competition


What competition should I be looking at?


----------



## DavecUK

dancing james said:


> Mine is ten years old but I am looking to retire her.


Yeah...I personally do think Miss S lasts too long.


----------



## ronsil

Got to say not to overlook the Gaggia Classic. It has scope to do some very worth while mods.

It may not outlive the Silvia but is a lot cheaper.

As for producing better coffee I really think that is in the hands of the owner with how much devotion he\she is prepared to apply


----------



## mfsl

Mine is 16 years old,supposed 30-40 years will be fine.


----------

